# Can you see where the pax is going after you accept?



## SoCalDriver562 (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm new to lyft, can you see where the pax are going before you meetup with them? Or do you have to wait to meet up with them and confirm?

What happens if you meet up and you're about ready to call it a day, and they want you to drive 20 miles out of your way? Can you tell them sorry?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

SoCalDriver562 said:


> I'm new to lyft, can you see where the pax are going before you meetup with them? Or do you have to wait to meet up with them and confirm?
> 
> What happens if you meet up and you're about ready to call it a day, and they want you to drive 20 miles out of your way? Can you tell them sorry?


After "Arrive", before " Pickup "

So you CAN cancel without interacting in person.

Also make sure to cancel a few "no destination/as directed" rides every once in a while just to train pax to behave

And make em enter it regardless and never EVER accept verbal directions only no matter what

Hammer home the message: no destination, no ride


----------



## SoCalDriver562 (Aug 24, 2016)

So basically you drive past the destination, hit arrive, then u can see where they're going? IF you don't like where they going, you just keep on driving and cancel?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

SoCalDriver562 said:


> So basically you drive past the destination, hit arrive, then u can see where they're going? IF you don't like where they going, you just keep on driving and cancel?


Hit arrive half a block early, preferably across a red light (with a turn right to flee anytime option) or at a stop sign with pickup to your right

Flashers go on if you like the destination

Don't get stuck U turning to leave behind pax you cancelled on at night, they WILL try to confront you


----------



## SoCalDriver562 (Aug 24, 2016)

So after you hit arrive, what do you hit? Then if you flee. How do you cancel?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Throw it back in Lyft's lap. "Hello Mr. Bill, this is Allen from Lyft. Due to Lyft's dumb system of not telling me where you were going until after I got near you, I now see that I can't take you where you want to go, because I have a _________ appointment at __________pm. Please cancel and request another driver. Sorry for the inconvenience."

This could backfire, if they file a formal complaint against you though. Also, canceling a ride yourself can get you in trouble. And simply not showing up at the door reflects badly on YOU as the driver and give you a bad reputation. Remember, the passenger can see pretty much everything about you. 

What I do most of the time is simply quit driving 1 hour earlier than I'd like to, or need to, to avoid getting one of the longer rides.


----------



## SoCalDriver562 (Aug 24, 2016)

So your saying, just taking off won't work in most cases. You can just give them a call.


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

Adieu said:


> And make em enter it regardless and never EVER accept verbal directions only no matter what
> 
> Hammer home the message: no destination, no ride


This is some of the best advice you'll find on the board. Between Lyft and Uber, I've given 75 rides as a part timer only over the last couple months... the one trip that they couldn't enter the destination on turned out to be a Weed pickup and one of the two most uncomfortable rides I've taken... that won't happen again.. Lesson learned.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

If you arrive too soon, and keep driving, the trip will start.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Seriously, y'all. Suck it up. There are good rides and bad rides. Stop passing the crappy ones to the next driver. Take every ping, and eventually there will be an Uber or a Lyft on every street corner, ready to take that next rider 1 minute away to the other corner of the block.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

SoCalDriver562 said:


> So after you hit arrivr what do you hit? Then if you flee. How do you cancel?


The "...." thing in the top right corner.

You can also hide and do not charge rider after a certain number of minutes (used to be 3, but they seem to cheat on that now) to keep acceptance high and not have it count as a cancel, or 4.5-5 minutes (plus text or hung up call) to charge $5 (or $10 on premier)

However, early arrival limits hiding ability as it'll autostart ride after a certain distance traveled (~2 blocks), and cancel w/ charge only works verrrrry close to original point of arrival (doubling back helps though)


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

If you want bonuses, try to limit unbilled non-noshow cancels to 1in5 in morning rush hour primetime cherry picking, and then fix acceptance up to 90+% on weekend nights (when you SHOULD absolutely make an effort to hide and cancel-charge anybody who's messing around, which is what most night cancels are about)

If you don't want / can't get bonuses, try to keep "acceptance" (also includes driver cancels) ~70%


Also complain every once in a while, like say a certain cancel had two little kids in tow and no child seats. Or too much luggage. Etc


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

For suburbia/far-out pickups, there's also texting:

"ride local-ish? have an appointment / gotta pick up kids / grandma / work in slightly over an hour nearby. Thx."


----------



## SoCalDriver562 (Aug 24, 2016)

So you accept a block before, then hit the thing in right corner which will show you where they want to go. If it's not the one you want, you hit cancel?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Nope

Cancels are in the upper right corner, "waybill" is above pax picture (or lack thereof)


----------



## SoCalDriver562 (Aug 24, 2016)

I've found out how to find out where they're going. What happens if your a block away. You find out you don't wanna go that far? You just complete a cancel and it won't affect your rating? How would one go about this?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

SoCalDriver562 post: 1419124 said:


> I've found out how to find out where they're going. What happens if your a block away. You find out you don't wanna go that far? You just complete a cancel and it won't affect your rating? How would one go about this?


Nothing whatsoever happens

It dings your "acceptance %" same as if you'd skipped their ping,is all

If you need to build acceptance at end of week, ask any cash tipping (or other certified-friendly) pax to ping you once and quick cancel after the ride.

Tell en you forgot your phone on and now can't get a bonus or something....

Or just spend a couple hours by a toll road accepting super-faroff pings

Or sit in a low surge zone, accept everything low surged, and be reaaaaaally slow to move (or don't move at all)


----------



## SoCalDriver562 (Aug 24, 2016)

Gotcha, technically are you supposed to wait for them to get in the car to let them know you arrived, or is it okay to do it a mile away. So you can use it to your benefit.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

When you arrived at the pin or address, tap that you have arrived. Then they get a notice sent and the 5 min countdown starts. Then you tap picked pup when they get in your car.

This is the right way to do it. I drive lyft and have taken it 3 times when I have needed a car. Ive always been disappointed but twice I tipped and gave 5 stars. One time I did not. Because I was waiting on the corner for him, and I noticed he tapped he had arrived. I did not see him. I was daytime, I looked all around the area and he comes speeding down the street 2 minutes later. Then when he drops me off he does not end the ride till a few minutes after he drops me off. Like an idiot I still give 5 stars but I didn't leave a tip.


----------



## Snowbella (Sep 5, 2016)

Uber48208 said:


> This is some of the best advice you'll find on the board. Between Lyft and Uber, I've given 75 rides as a part timer only over the last couple months... the one trip that they couldn't enter the destination on turned out to be a Weed pickup and one of the two most uncomfortable rides I've taken... that won't happen again.. Lesson learned.


OMG SERIOUSLY!!! I would freak. I try to stay in the good neighborhoods


----------



## Xylphan (Aug 26, 2016)

No destination, no ride. Imagine if you had dropped the guy off and suddenly found yourself pinned to the ground by DEA agents since you just rolled your ride into the middle of a drug bust.


----------

